# Evil Ghost Shrimp



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I was always under the impression that ghost shrimp were not really aggressive. I have a 150 g planted tank and I recently added 20 red cherry shrimp. With no warning 3 of the ghost shrimp started stalking and eating the RCS. Are these 3 ghosties just evil or is this something they do?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

according to the shrimp farm compatability chart they should get along.
So now I'll ak is there ample hiding spots for all and what do you feed your shrimp?
Are there any other tankmates like fish that may have injured rcs first(most shrimp are excellent scavengers.
Did you notice if the rcs had just molted,as this is when they are most defenseless?
Here's the chart; Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lots of hiding spots. The bottom of the tank is covered in dwarf hairgrass with some corkscrew vals. I also have about a 3rd of the tank filled with petrified wood. At this time I have nothing else in the tank that may have injured the RCS. As for feeding, I vary the diet from flake food, sinking food, dried bloodworms etc. They are fed twice per day. I can honestly say I have not noticed if they molted recently as I just received them. They did not appear to be sick or injured.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is also another type of ghost shrimp in the macro family that has long arms and claws. They will attack cherries and have been also known to catch tiger barbs.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks. That is probably the issue. I thought those three ghost shrimp were a bit larger and had longer claws than normal.


----------

